# another creamed honey question



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure if this helps or not.

I made a batch with honey that was a bit thin. It did stay firm during the winter but during the summer it thinned out a bit. Still tasted fine.

I would chill it longer. A colder temp will speed it up.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>A colder temp will speed it up.

Actually according to Dyce's work 57 F is as fast as it gets...


----------

